# 23rd of August! from pub t'house! INC A MK3 TEST DRIVE



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

On the 23rd of August, hope the weather is bliss,
For a TT trip, you wont want to miss
Up to Dick Hudsons for a noon day meal
A pint, a cuppa should seal the deal
Then back on the road over to Harewood House
Its very bendy, use your nous!
Don't be shy, please come along
Make the most of the summer before its gone

Sat nav users Dick Hudsons BD16 3BA Tel; 01274 552121
Sat nav users Harewood House LS17 9LG Gps users LS17 9LQ Tel; 01132181010
Harewood House entry has been arranged for a reduced group booking fee of only £11pp 
ALSO! IF YOU WANT THE RIDE OF THE DAY! A NEW MARK 3 TT WILL BE JOINING US! ALL YOU NEED IS YOUR DRIVERS LICENCE AND NATIONAL INS NUMBER AND YOURE AWAY!! 
Yvette and stephen
guinnam
Doris and mel
Karen and Fred
Judy and Suzy
di-na-mite and david
Ben and friend


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Up for that one


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello gninnam!
Brill! no hesitation there! that's what I like to see! Looking forward to seeing you on the day!
kind regards
yvette


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

if ITS AS GOOD AS THE LAST MEET THEN WE WILL BE ALL IN FOR A TREAT!!
COUNT ME IN!
LOVE DI-NA-MITE!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to make this Yvette.

Hope you all have a fantastic time, and be careful with that Mk3!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

shame its a bit far, sounds great!


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Spike!
We do have some really nice hotels up here I could recommend! if you change your mind!!
kind regards
Yvette
ps! nice car!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks, we have our air festival next weekend, so my last chance to see the Vulcan in the air 

We;'e up in York, towards end of September, so hoping to out to the buttertubs pass, ribblehead, etc for a drive 

Hope your meet goes really well and the weather is kind  Nice car also


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

spike said:


> We;'e up in York, towards end of September, so hoping to out to the buttertubs pass, ribblehead, etc for a drive


I did a Wensleydale cruise past the Ribblehead viaduct and over the buttertubs pass a couple of years ago, it's a fantastic drive. Muker tea rooms are to be recommended highly if you go over the pass - the best scones I've ever had!  https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... lh-jhkaqYA


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

What time will be aiming to meet at the pub for??
Or - what time are we scheduled to leave the pub


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello gninnam
We are planning to be there at noon (12pm) We leave as soon as weve eaten!! We are pre booked in so should be fine guessing we should be out by 1.30pm ish! Don't forget your drivers licence and national ins number for a test drive!! 
looking forward to our meet! see you soon! 
kind regards 
Yvette
ps I will be there before prob around 11.30am to meet and greet!!!!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Yvette.
Will aim for 12:00 then (need to find something with my nat number on ...)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Also - my wife will be along for the ride - hope that is OK


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you've all had a fantastic time and managed to escape the rain. Looking forward to seeing all the pics. 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Yvette did us proud - was a nice pub (and grub) and also a nice bunch of people.
Harewood House grounds were nice (and the drive in the TT MK3 too) but the wind was strong.
No rain - only started once I got home thank god!

Just got picks I'm afraid but both me and the missus enjoyed the day so thanks again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent pics Andy, looks like a nice backdrop for the TTs.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Andy and Rachell,
Brill pics! its working progress with me! I have a lot of photos just trying to get them on! give me a little time! Many thanks for coming, enjoyed your company!
lov Yvette and ste


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello!
Just a little note for all the cracking company we had today and a great time and thank you all for coming lovely to see you all! 
love Yvette x


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Here are the pics of the day!


----------

